# Leaving motorhome on site and flying home for Chrimble



## alansue

Hi Peeps
Planning to winter down in southern Spain but looking at possibly flying home for Christmas and New Year.

Would you recommend leaving the truck on site for this time?

Best regards

Al


----------



## teemyob

Sounds like a good idea.

Would save a lot on fuel and ferries.

Will the site do you a deal for non residence?

TM


----------



## subfiver

Your insurance policy prob'ly contains a clause restricting the time that you can leave the van. Mine (Aviva) is 48hrs ...


----------



## cavs

*Check the Insurance*

Watch out for the insurance! They will probably deem the vacant van to be in storage elsewhere than what you have told them when applying.


----------



## aivlys

Not sure where you would be flying from but both Alicante and Murcia airports have nearby parking facilities where they charge one euro a day. At least they do for cars, maybe a slightly different charge for motorhomes.

A google search should return a few choices.

For the privledge of this charge they take away the vehicle from the airport and return it to you at the airport on your arrival. It is insured and stored securely and the battery/tyres are maintained in readiness for your collection.

Hope it helps.

Sylv


----------



## apxc15

Where I stay, over winter, many people do just that.

It is possible that your insurance maybe invalid but this doesn't appear to put anyone off.


Pete 8)


----------



## tonka

I have done it regular but only for short times, max i think was a week..
You will NOT get insurance cover with your van insurer so you leave it at your risk...
Sometimes we leave on campsite but then you obviously pay the higher pitch rates.... Have used motorhome/caravan parking areas as well.


Check flights first, remember a lot of expats like to fly to UK for Christmas and flights can get busy and expensive...


----------



## teemyob

So it's not like leaving your caravan on a seasonal pitch as car as the insurers are concerned then ?


----------



## tonka

teemyob said:


> So it's not like leaving your caravan on a seasonal pitch as car as the insurers are concerned then ?


Not when out of the country.. 
If your in UK you can complete a form (well you can with Comfort) and get permission if your going to leave it somewhere for a while.. 
Every time I have asked about overseas it's a straight no and thats off Safeguard and Comfort..


----------



## TheNomad

tonka said:


> You will NOT get insurance cover with your van insurer so you leave it at your risk...


Only if in the event of a claim you are daft enough to tell your insurer that you hadn't been there for "X" weeks maybe..............surely you were just away for the night at a mates house.........


----------



## tonka

TheNomad said:


> tonka said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will NOT get insurance cover with your van insurer so you leave it at your risk...
> 
> 
> 
> Only if in the event of a claim you are daft enough to tell your insurer that you hadn't been there for "X" weeks maybe..............surely you were just away for the night at a mates house.........
Click to expand...

I make no comment....  (wink)

On Sites we usually get chatting with other campers and there is usually someone very close who can keep a watch over it.. I guess ref the storage places if they had that bad a reputation then no one would use them anyway...


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

They are coming out to us where ever we may be a couple of weeks before Christmas.. Just pick em up from the nearest airport, then take em back, we can then get on with tossing it off somewhere in Europe till next March. :wink: 

ray.


----------



## PEPPS

*parking*

were parking at alicante airport they have there own insurance total 5 weeks is 75 euros mick


----------



## McGeemobile

You need to store it somewhere you feel safe. We have used Victoria Parking next to Alicante airport, and there were 5 motorhomes parked there all within sight of their 24 hour reception. I think it was about 7 euro a day but we felt it was worth it.
We once booked a place near Malaga airport but when we drove up the day before we didn't like the look of it so we cancelled and found a better place.


----------



## DJP

Vilanova Park site near Barcelona offer a secure under cover parking facility, quite cheap too at around 25 euro per week. Also handy for Barcelona Airport.

Vilanova Parking


----------



## DJP

Vilanova Park site near Barcelona offer a secure under cover parking facility, quite cheap too at around 25 euro per week. Also handy for Barcelona Airport.

Vilamova Parking


----------



## thesnail

*leave it on Azahar*

A friend of ours went home for a funeral from Bennicassim leaving his RV on site in our care.

It was alarmed on hook up and we had the keys, we looked in from time to time to check.

Don't see why insurance would make an issue, but there again they are just money making machines

Bryan


----------

